# HELP! What the HECK is coming out of my Green Terror!?



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> I noticed this about a few days ago... and thought I had saw him since then, but I guess not! It is still coming out of the poor guy/gal...
> 
> Did his "insides" come out? Or is this a parasite? Or a tumor? What was it!?
> 
> It is NOT moving.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be a rectal prolapse. Stop feeding for a few days. Perform a 50% water change and vacuum. Add epsom salt, 1 tbsp per 5 gallons. Premix it with tank water and add gradually over 5-6 hours.
What do you feed?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

I had posted a similar thread in another section(sorry I am just concerned) but I will do all of that tonight!

I feed them crushed up Omega One Freshwater Flakes Fish Food also once a week frozen(slightly heated up) blood worms.

The other thread had gotten a reply, and they said to pretty much put the poor guy down, as they have had this as well in some of their fish, and none ever recovered.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish may not recover, but it's worth a try.
If you need to euthanize the fish, I recommend clove oil and vodka as described here.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Should I move him to a separate tank for treatment? Or would my whole tank benefit from adding the salt?

Would rather do separately if I can.

He currently looks perfectly fine, and both my wife and I monitored him for a good 10 mins in the tank to make sure it wasn't moving or there weren't any little worms coming out from it. Like I said either in this thread, or the other one, the protrusion has a few "chunks" of white fleshy looking stuff on it, like it tore the skin/scales around the anus.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

A separate hospital tank with a cycled filter would be best.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Better picture.

And I am POSITIVE this is a Protruding(or what ever) Anus. As you can see the poop coming out of the very tip, which wasn't there this morning.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Upon taking some serious time looking at all of my tanks inhabitants... I can say there is something going on. 

I am 99% positive that my GT has a rectal prolapse, but I am also 99% sure some of my other tank inhabitants have gotten Callamanus worms!

I knew I should have just put these green terrors into a 10gal for awhile! Though, none of the green terrors seem to have them at all, just my Bolivian Rams.

I am going to just medicate the whole tank. What should I use?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Levamisole is usually the go to drug for camallanus. A forum search should find dosage info. You'll need to treat all tanks that share equipment, such as nets, etc.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

It is just this one.. but man.. this sucks bad.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Only positive thing I can tell is.. they seem perfectly fine.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

fenbendazole works great on camallanus worms as well.

I have a port acara male that has something similar. He was fine for about a year, and then after a spawn i noticed his 'tube' was still down. it seemed swollen or infected. i removed him and treated with salt and meds for 2 weeks. it never changed and he is fine. he still spawns, tank mates permitting, and guards the fry great.

the protrusion is still there today a year later and does not seem to affect him. he is healthy and happy. i am not sure what caused it but it does not seem to bother him much.

some salt and clean water should bring down inflammation but only time will tell. if you do see worm protruding from the anus medication is needed. once the worms drop you need to siphon them out. proper treatment will expel the worms in about 30 mins.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I cannot find anything about dosages... Is there anything local I can buy? I found a place that has the fenbendazole, but I don't know how much I need for a 75 gallon... So confused.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Think I may have found something here.. and this is what I had found right down the road from me.

http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/foru ... ic=22307.0


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I got safe-guard with 22.2% fenbendazole... This is the same stuff right?

Still cannot find anything of how to do the dosages...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry to keep posting, but here is another post I found that is very helpful for me to look at, at home.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/memb ... ole-19108/


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Would this stuff work for the Levamisole?

http://www.jefferspet.com/prohibit-solu ... /cp/A2-PI/


----------



## Mellywell (Dec 1, 2012)

The white stringy poop looks like possible bloat poop. Is he eating? Because if he has bloat and is straining to poop, that would explain a rectal prolapse. I've seen enough if those in dogs, cats and rabbits and I think that is exactly what that is.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

FENBENDAZOLE (PANACUR ® [HOECHST])
Use No. 1: Treatment of nonencysted nematodes in the
gastrointestinal tract

Water-borne formulations:
1. Prolonged immersion
a. Add 2 mg fenbendazole/l (= 7.6 mg/gallon)
once/week for 3 weeks.

Oral formulations:
1. Feed 25 mg fenbendazole/kg (= 11 mg/lb) of body
weight/day for 3 days for aquarium fish (Gratzek and
Blasiola 1992 ). This is equivalent to a feed that has
0.25% fenbendazole and is fed at a rate of 1% of body
weight/day.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

You are a saint!

I have searched all over and came up with 1/8th of a tsp mixed with 2 cubes blood worms or 4oz's of food.(which is ALOT, or do I add it to alot of water)?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

halffrozen said:


> You are a saint!


St. GTZ :lol: If only I could change my username 
Found some dosing info here as well: http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/154/ Measured in CC's though :?
I too have seen the 1/8 tsp dosing info.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

the recommended dosing i have for fenbendazole is 20gram per 1000g. seems a little stronger dosing, about 3 times more than GTZ. That is from my vendor for that drug with a powder that is 90-95% fenbendazole.

If you are using fenben make sure you mix with vodka or isopropyl(rubbing) alcohol first. Fenben is not soluble in water. Mix enough alcohol to create a slurry, then add into a jar with some tank water and shake to mix well. Then add to tank.

Levamisole will work but is harder to find. It is used in the illicit drug trade and has been made less available to non-medical civilians.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a heads up for people looking for Levamisole, I found someone who sells 100g for $34ish. Just PM me, I don't want to post the link..


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I had vacuumed the **** out of my tank and did a 50% water change with two cap fulls of Prime. Also, I had soaked the blood worms last night with the fenben for an hour, and then fed them. Before I only saw it on a few Bolivian's, after an hour-plus from feeding, I noticed almost ALL of the Bolivians(I have 8) had the worms coming out! A few hours after that, the worms were still there in most, but gone in others. This morning, I did the same thing before jumping in the shower, I let it soak for an hour and all that and fed them. This morning though, I can only see a few Bolivians with the worms now.

I read you are only supposed to feed them once a day(24 hours)? But I am doing it twice a day.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

Once a day should be good.

Also you should refreeze the worms once soaked with meds. it traps it in better.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Appears to have somewhat worked... I am still seeing worms in a few... and some even look to have passed some, and now newer ones are coming out.

I have a few more things coming in soon, so I hope to rid them!

I got 100g of Levamisole coming in on Tuesday.


----------

